# Navarre Pier



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

Went out to the Navarre Pier for a couple hours this evening before this weather moves in. The deck was littered with Spanish. Mostly being caught on Gotcha (silver more than Gold) and large sabiki type rigs. I couldnt manage to get one up, but lost several including two gotcha lures despite 50# flurocarbon leaders... Rumor has it a couple Cobia were landed, but I did't see any action from 430-6pm.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope you didn't take any pictures of Blake while you were out there. Lol. J/K


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

otte*da*worm said:


> i hope you didn't take any pictures of blake while you were out there. Lol. J/k


bawhahaha like this????


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

marmidor said:


> bawhahaha like this????
> 
> 
> View attachment 77384


That's pretty damn funny, Blake will be the blunt of all upcoming Navarre pier jokes.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

x2 Cant wait to get some cardstock so I can make my blake mask. I might have to use that pic...


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I was on Navarre Pier all day yesterday. Didn't see Blake but I wasn't lookin for him either. I stay in the pompano fishin area closer to the beach. I did see at least three cobia caught right in on the sandbar (or whats left of it). Lots of spanish were caught along with a fair share of pompano. One huge tarpon came down the bar as well.
A tourist caught a big ray and one of the locals was trying to help him get it unhooked after bringing it over the rail.
The ray flopped around on the deck and barbed the local kid right above the knee. They hauled him off to the doctor with that thing sticking out of his leg bout 1/2".
Hope he is doin alright.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

bowdiddly said:


> A tourist caught a big ray and one of the locals was trying to help him get it unhooked after bringing it over the rail.
> The ray flopped around on the deck and barbed the local kid right above the knee. They hauled him off to the doctor with that thing sticking out of his leg bout 1/2".
> Hope he is doin alright.


wow..hate to hear that , hope he is ok.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i was there too. seemed the silver ones produced more. i only had green with red head and a pink with black spots. the pink was on fire. had them swarming almost every cast but only managed 2 in about 2 hours. plus a guy gave me his 40lb sting ray. :thumbup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

bowdiddly said:


> I was on Navarre Pier all day yesterday. Didn't see Blake but I wasn't lookin for him either. I stay in the pompano fishin area closer to the beach. I did see at least three cobia caught right in on the sandbar (or whats left of it). Lots of spanish were caught along with a fair share of pompano. One huge tarpon came down the bar as well.
> A tourist caught a big ray and one of the locals was trying to help him get it unhooked after bringing it over the rail.
> The ray flopped around on the deck and barbed the local kid right above the knee. They hauled him off to the doctor with that thing sticking out of his leg bout 1/2".
> Hope he is doin alright.


he's fine. the ray i mentioned above became a topic of conversation at the wash station and his dad was there. He had the barb in a baggie and showed it off.  said the kid was fine. 

just an FYI, heat subsides the pain and neutralizes the venom. Cold DOES NOT! if you get stung run the area under as hot of water as you can stand until the pain goes away then clean it up with alcohol and/or peroxide. those big hand warmers come in handy as well and i always have a couple in the car just because i used to catch a bunch in California.


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info on treating the ray sting with heat. Don't plan on letting one stick me but you never know.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

If you get stuck with a catfish barb, heat is also the proper treatment. 

Saturday evening at the Pensacola pier I caught a small catfish. I'm very familiar with what catfish can do, but thought it was safe to use my size 14 heavy-soled sneaker to pin it against the rail. The barb went through the thick sole and just missed going into my big toe. The tip of the barb broke off and lodged in my sock. The tourists were looking at me strangely while I was standing on one foot, leaning against the rail with one shoe and sock off as I removed the barb from my shoe and sock.

Sometimes the smaller fish can be the most dangerous because we underestimate what they can do. Be safe, everyone!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

TarponDan said:


> If you get stuck with a catfish barb, heat is also the proper treatment.
> 
> Saturday evening at the Pensacola pier I caught a small catfish. I'm very familiar with what catfish can do, but thought it was safe to use my size 14 heavy-soled sneaker to pin it against the rail. The barb went through the thick sole and just missed going into my big toe. The tip of the barb broke off and lodged in my sock. The tourists were looking at me strangely while I was standing on one foot, leaning against the rail with one shoe and sock off as I removed the barb from my shoe and sock.
> 
> Sometimes the smaller fish can be the most dangerous because we underestimate what they can do. Be safe, everyone!


sounds like he showed you who's boss. haha. you can just pick those guys up. palm on belly, thumb under one pec fin, middle finger under the other and index on top. or palm on back and lay the dorsal down.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> he's fine. the ray i mentioned above became a topic of conversation at the wash station and his dad was there. He had the barb in a baggie and showed it off.  said the kid was fine.
> 
> just an FYI, heat subsides the pain and neutralizes the venom. Cold DOES NOT! if you get stung run the area under as hot of water as you can stand until the pain goes away then clean it up with alcohol and/or peroxide. those big hand warmers come in handy as well and i always have a couple in the car just because i used to catch a bunch in California.


Great info for treating barb wounds. Glad the kid is ok. I got hit by one years ago in my palm trying to get it out of a cast net. Hand swelled up big time. Should have done the heat treatment.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a scar on my foot from when I dropped a hardhead onto my foot while I was dehooking him... Was not a fun couple of days, could barely walk, foot was swollen, wouldn't stop bleeding


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> I have a scar on my foot from when I dropped a hardhead onto my foot while I was dehooking him... Was not a fun couple of days, could barely walk, foot was swollen, wouldn't stop bleeding


Nathan did you really think I wouldn't see this? You did NOT drop that hardhead "while dehooking him." You tried kicking him. Haha. Idiot. To everyone reading this, kicking a hardhead catfish is NEVER a good idea. Nathan learned his lesson from that one for sure.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

.....busted....


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I was out on the end of Pensacola Beach pier one night fishing for what we called "Toothy Redfish" A guy of a, darker complexion, caught a huge hardhead catfish. Had some brand new "AirForce One" Nike's on.. Was trying to get the hook out of it. He stepped right on top of the fish, the spine went straight through his shoe, through his foot, and out of the top of the shoe between the shoe laces.. Needless to say, the pier shop was called and they came out on the golf cart to get him because he couldn't walk back. Needless to say, don't joke around with those things!!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

So peeing on the wound is not okay


----------

